

Performance Analysis Methodology - zdw
http://www.brendangregg.com/methodology.html

======
scott_s
This is brilliant - I just spent 15 minutes browsing his site, and I am
seriously considering purchasing his book.

I'm recently realized that I have built up a lot of intuition over the years
for how to improve the performance of interesting applications on real
systems. I follow a lot of these procedures. Recently, I've been trying to
explain to others how to do this, but I've been explaining it in an ad-hoc
manner, as it comes up. Turns out, Brendan Gregg has already explained it all
in a systematic, digestible way.

Really brilliant stuff. Computer systems are discoverable, we can always
figure out what's going on with enough patience, reasoning, a systematic
approach, and the right tools. I'm glad to have a resource I can send to
others, and that I can hopefully learn more from.

~~~
incision
_> 'I am seriously considering purchasing his book.'_

In my opinion, you should go ahead and do it.

It's available on Safari where I'm a subscriber, but I grabbed a copy anyway -
it's not just good, but pretty damn unique in that it supplies a wide breadth
while maintaining good depth of coverage.

